# Ohrringe bei Männern?



## Kindgenius (15. Juni 2008)

Ahoi,


also ich letzter Zeit sah ich mehrere Männer (und auch Jungs) die Ohrringe trugen.
Fand ich ziemlich stylisch, also holte ich mir 2 Magnet-Ohrringe, weil ich mir keine Löcher stechen wollte, dass macht erstens Aua und meine Eltern würden das sowieso nicht erlauben.^^

Allerdings gabs ja mal den Spruch "Links ist cool, rechts ist schwul.", was mich sehr nachdenklich gemacht hat.

Viele meiner Freunde tragen ihre Ohrringe rechts und sie sind alles andere als schwul, nö die sind richtige Kerle m.M.n.

Die Ohrringe, die ich gekauft habe, sehen ungefähr so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sicher bin ich mir aber, dass 2 Ohrringe (links und rechts) tatsächlich "Schwulness" ausstrahlen, hab ich selber im Spiegel bemerkt, also werde ich mir nur eine anlegen.

Allerdings, wie gesagt, weiß ich nicht auf welche Seite...


Was denkt ihr darüber?

MFG Kind


----------



## Oonâgh (15. Juni 2008)

Naja.. Also ich bin bei Männern mit Ohrringen ja echt geteilter Meinung. In unserer Kultur ist es ja bis vor einiger Zeit weniger verbreitet gewesen. Seit "neuem" tragen immer mehr Männer Ohrringe.. Letztens hat n Familienbekannter so'n riesigen Batman am Ohr hängen gehabt, ok der war schon immer ein Freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nuja, aber btt.. Ich find nur eine Seite auf jeden Fall besser (wenn überhaupt *fg*)  Und welche Seite? Hmm eigentlich egal, denke ich. Der Spruch ist Schwachsinn meiner Meinung nach und wenn das doch Leute so ernst nehmen sollten, dann fehlen ihnen womöglich diverse Hirnzellen.
Probier halt selber mal aus und überleg dann, ob es eine Seite gibt, die dir besser gefällt. Ansonsten mach's auf gut Glück oder zähl sie aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (15. Juni 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> ...dass macht erstens Aua und meine Eltern würden das sowieso nicht erlauben.^^


Muahahaha! Made my day!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Topic: Ich kenne auch genug Leute, die in beiden Ohren Stecker/Ringe/whatever drin haben. 
Sollte halt immer zum restlichen Styling passen. Wenn's dir gefällt, mach sie rein. Scheiß doch drauf, was andere sagen.


----------



## Oonâgh (15. Juni 2008)

Jep .. Wenn dich die Leute nur wegen deines Aussehens mögen oder beurteilen, dann fehlt ihnen schonmal ein Stück Grips. Und ansonsten würd ich einfach so selbstbewusst bleiben und die Dinger an lassen. Und auf keinen Fall wenn dann wer kommt und sagt "boaahh der trägt das Teil ja reeechts, was ne Schwuuchtel" ab machen und am nächsten Tag links oder so. Dann fühlt sich das Gegenüber bestärkt und mowlt ja wieder nur rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit: Mach, was dir gefällt! Wer motzt, ist doch selber nicht besser.


----------



## Kindgenius (15. Juni 2008)

> ...dass macht erstens Aua und meine Eltern würden das sowieso nicht erlauben.^^
> 
> Muahahaha! Made my day! biggrin.gif






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Btt:

Also es hängt natürlich von der kulturellen Seite des Benutzers ab.
Meine beobachtungen:
*Rocker* Tragen mehrere Ohrringe, die meisten lassen es sich stechen. Ich kenne Typen, die 3 Ohrringe rechts und 4 links haben xD
Naja bisschen extrem, nicht mein Typ.

*HipHopper* Tragen IMMER nur eine, entweder rechts oder links. "Bling Bling" xD Ich bin erst 17, also bin ich noch nicht so richtig von meiner Stadt rausgekommen und habe nur die Leute in meiner Stadt gesehen und KEINER davon ist schwul ;D
*
Housepllllaaayyyas* Tragen auch nur eine, rechts oder links, jedoch ist der Schwulenrate deutlich höher als bei den Hoppern.

Ich bin so ne Mischung aus Houseplllllllaaaaaayyyyyaaaaa und Hopper (Ja ich steh dazu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Also werd ich eine rechts tragen, find ich am Besten. Danke euch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiniMinie (15. Juni 2008)

also bei uns sagt man auch das die schwulen den ohrring rechts tragen, also erkennungszeichen oder so, aba inwiefern das geglaubt wird kommt glaub ich auf die umgebung an.. also ich würd als junge jedenfalls nur einen tragen, links oder rechts is egal wenn das bei dir sowieso jeder trägt wie er will^^, kommt vllt auch auf die frisur an, also wie viel man dann vom ohrring sieht^^


----------



## Kindgenius (15. Juni 2008)

Mein Frisur ungefähr:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin Thailänder und meine Haare sind bisschen dichter, der Typ da ist glaub eher Japaner oder so...die haben immer viel zu weiche ung glatte haare.
Ich sehe *NICHT* so aus, Internet ist pööse, ich pass lieber auf ;D

Man sieht es schon, manchmal muss ich meine Haare ein wenig nach vorne ziehen. Und ich find das sieht nicht schwul aus^^(also rechts)


----------



## nalcarya (15. Juni 2008)

Ich als Frau kann dazu nur sagen, das Männer mit gleichen Ohrringen auf beiden Seiten wirklich irgendwie... schwul rüberkommen. Liegt höchstwahrscheinlich daran, dass das meist eigentlich nur Frauen so tragen :>

Eine Seite oder unterschiedliche Stecker/Ringe jedoch sind was anderes, wobei es da dann auch immer noch auf's Modell ankommt. Ich persönlich mag es wenn bei nem kerl auf einer Seite 2,3 von diesen einfachen, kleinen Creolen drin sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiniMinie (15. Juni 2008)

naja dann such dir einfach ne seite aus, kannst ja auch varieren je nachdem wie du grad lust hast^^
aba ich würd halt nur auf einer seite machen, find ich persönlicher besser bei jungs^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. Juni 2008)

also ich hab links ein gestochenes seit ich 10bin ca
mir gefällts links besser als rechts. sehe die meisten mit links und die 2 "schwulen" die ich kenne habens rechts .. (ist so kann ich auch nix dafür^^)
machs wo es dir am besten gefällt 

ich würd mein gold bling bling nie hergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gefällt mir einfach


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Juni 2008)

Sry Dude, aber ein einzelner Stecker im Ohr sieht einfach scheiße aus (Zumindest aus meiner Sicht). Vor allem wenn sie so ein (Glas)Steinchen haben und noch nicht mal gestochen sind. Da ist es vollkommen egal ob links oder rechts oder am Mutantenohr am Hinterkopf.

Anders sieht es aus bei Mehreren davon aus, oder dann noch besser Ringe...

Aber mach was du willst. Hey, ich hatte in deinem Alter Dreadlocks, was zumindest am Anfang auch total scheiße aussah (und ich meine so richtig scheiße).


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (15. Juni 2008)

Ich schließ mich mal letzterer Meinung aller Vorredner an (und das nur um auch mal meinen Senf dazu zu klatschen xD): Machs wie dir es gefällt, den du musst es tragen. =)

Meiner einer hat, als Beispiel, drei Stecker an den Ohren. Einen links und zwei rechts, davor hat ich nur einen auf der rechten Seite weil ich einfach keinen Bock hatte mit dem Klischee-Strom "links ist cool, rechts ist schwul" zu schwimmen da ich des Vorurteil/Meinung/Eindruck einfach be******* finde. Hab mir den linken dann einfach noch nachträglich stechen lassen weil ich keine drei Ohrlöcher auf der rechten Seite wollte. Find das sieht dann a weng zu überladen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (15. Juni 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Mein Frisur ungefähr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL Du bist Thailändischer Abstammung? Nun wundert mich nix mehr...


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> ROFL Du bist Thailändischer Abstammung? Nun wundert mich nix mehr...



Kannst du das mal lassen?


----------



## WestIce (15. Juni 2008)

also ich trage selber einen ohrring, kenne auch vielemit 2 ohrringen. keiner davon ist schwul, wobei mir 2 ohringe gar nicht gefallen bzw. 2 ohrringe bei gewissen menschentypen echt krass schwul rüber kommen.

ich habe mir nur einen ohrring machen lassen und ganz eehrlich ich hab nichtmal drüber nachgedacht ihn rechts zu machen. meiner meinung nach ist es vom aussehen eher egal ob links oder rechs, aber was mir auf jeden fall wichtiger ist, ist nicht als schwuchtel abgestempelt zu werden. wobei mir eigentlich zu 100% am arsch vorbei geht was leute über mich DENKEN, aber wenn sie es zu mir SAGEN würden, würden bei mir die Alarmglocken leuchten.

Nennt mich in der beziehung dumm, diskirminierend oder sonst was, aber ich kann nichts dafür dass bei mir beim anblick eines schwulen die natürlichen würgereflexe anfangen sich bemerkbar zu machen.


----------



## Tikume (15. Juni 2008)

Naja, wenn ich sehe dass neuerdings 80er Jahre Friseusen 7 Modern Talking Frisuren bei den 15 Jährigen offenbar total "in" sind würd ich Ohrringe als nebensächlich bezeichnen.


----------



## Thoryia (15. Juni 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal lassen?


Na Du verstehst den Insider dahinter nicht, komm mal hier nach Thailand, es gibt kein Land auf der Welt, wo sich so viele umbauen lassen wie in Thailand. Irgendwas muss ja dahinter stecken, das so viele Kerle "falsch" gepolt sind hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Na Du verstehst den Insider dahinter nicht, komm mal hier nach Thailand, es gibt kein Land auf der Welt, wo sich so viele umbauen lassen wie in Thailand. Irgendwas muss ja dahinter stecken, das so viele Kerle "falsch" gepolt sind hier.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



awas
in thailand gibts viele tolle girls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok die männer da sahen echt oft aus wie hmm ur gay?
aber hast recht in bankok gibts einige die was eingezogen und was rausgedrückt haben .. if ya know what i mean :O


----------



## Lurock (15. Juni 2008)

"Eine kleine Shanghai-Übellaschung..."
-American Pie


----------



## Thoryia (15. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> awas
> in thailand gibts viele tolle girls
> 
> 
> ...


Ja Ministrit, da fällt mir immer wieder zu ein was mein Kumpel neulich zu mir sagte, kurz bevor er nach D zurück geflogen ist:

"So eine geile Braut hatte ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht!"

Diese "Braut" war ein Kathoy, zugegebener maßen war er/sie/es fertig montiert, aber selbst mit ungeübten Blick was es unverkennbar zu sehen. Und glaub mir, das passiert hier am Tag mindestens 1.000.000 mal, das Touristen denken, sie haben da eine super Braut abgeschleppt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (15. Juni 2008)

btt diese diskussion ist...wäh


----------



## Kindgenius (15. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> ROFL Du bist Thailändischer Abstammung? Nun wundert mich nix mehr...



Bester Beitrag des Tages. Thoryia, du verehrst doch fast Thailand, wenn ich mir so deine mybuffed Seite so anschaue.

Wenn ich mir so die anderen Beiträge anschaue, sehe ich, dass ich hier von Rassisten umgeben bin (ausser ein paar natürlich)

Ausserdem steht nirgends, dass ich schwul bin, eher das Gegenteil, also pppssshhhtt...

Carcharoth, tu mir den Gefallen und schliesse den Thread bevor Thoryia seine Bösheit wieder an mich auslässt ;D


----------



## Shalor (15. Juni 2008)

Es ist egal auf welcher Seite aber wenn du dir ein paar Sprüche ersparen willst nimm die "coole" Seite..

Hatte auch mal einen Ohrring auf der "schwulen" Seite und jeder zweite hat mich gefragt ob ich schwul bin lol


----------



## Thoryia (15. Juni 2008)

Warum Bosheit? Ich mag Kathoy, hab sogar einige richtig gute Kumpels bei denen. Du interpretierst wieder mehr rein als ich geschrieben hab. Aber süss wie Du Carcha versuchst auf Deine Seite zu ziehen.
Hab mir nach Deiner Mybuffed Anspielung grad noch mal meine Seite selber angesehen, keine Ahnung was Du meinst, aber den Teil wo ich Thailand "verehre" hab ich nicht gefunden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und am Ende, die Rassisten hier in Deinem Thread sind mir auch entgangen. Vielleicht solltest Du mit Deiner Wortwahl...etwas eleganter oder sagen wir zurückhaltender sein.


----------



## Lurock (15. Juni 2008)

Kindgenius, schon ein starkes Stück andere einfach so als Rassisten abzustempeln...


----------



## Rodney (15. Juni 2008)

Ich trage zwei Ohrringe, einen in jedem, aber wirklich Ringe.
Und mich hat noch nie jemand angmacht deswegen, von wegen Schwul.


----------



## Sinizae (15. Juni 2008)

Die Frage ist ganz einfach zu beantworten:

Trag das, was dir gefällt. Und wenn du von irgendwem ne Meinung hören willst, dann doch lieber von deinen Freunden als von Leuten aus dem Internet die dich nicht kennen.

Ich persönlich finde Ohringe bei Männern total OK, allerdings NUR, wenn es keien solchen "BlingBling" Teile sind wie du sie dir gekauft hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weil die sehen immer schwul aus, egal ob 1 links, 1 rechts oder sonst wie viele sonst wo ^^ <-  Meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. Juni 2008)

Aaalso... 
Ich finde eigentlich, dass Ohrringe bei Männern eigentlich gut aussehen, solange die zum restlichen Style passen.

Aber wie gesagt, das muss jeder selbst wissen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (15. Juni 2008)

ich hab nichts dagegen nur in den USA sollte man aufpassen weil ddort jeder Mann mit nur ein Ohrring als schwul gilt.
das ist kein witz


----------



## Haggelo (15. Juni 2008)

2 ohrringe = gay  meiner meinung nach   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (15. Juni 2008)

Trag das was du tragen willst.


----------



## WestIce (16. Juni 2008)

ringe erinnern mich immer an ossis, arbeitslose oder leute die nur schwarz tragen...

*duckend und mit den händen schützend vorm gesicht ausm thread renn*


----------



## antileet (28. Juli 2008)

naja.. ich finds nicht so toll... aber jedem das seine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (28. Juli 2008)

omg uralt thread ausgraber inc.


----------



## Luntsu (28. Juli 2008)

Ich habe seit ich 7 bin ein Loch im linken Ohr, trage aber atm keinen Stecker/Ring.
Fass das bitte nicht als beleidigung auf, aber bei so einer Frisur wäre ich mit Ohrsteckern oder -ringen vorsichtig, das sieht schnell mal ein bisschen warm aus (um mich gewählt auszudrücken).

Dass Rechts die "schwule" Seite ist habe ich schon mal gehört, weiss aber nicht, ob das immer noch gilt, im Endeffekt wird bei nicht zu auffälligem
Schmuck sowieso kaum einer auf die Seite achten.

Ich persönlich finde dieses BlingBling-Zeug blöd (egal ob Halskette, Ohrstecker oder sonst was), es sieht immer irgendwie billig aus. Das liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich mit HipHop und der dazu gehörenden Subkultur nix anfangen kann.

Edit: LOL, hab ich gar nicht gesehn, dass der Thread schon fast nen Bart hat...*hust* Thread-Nekrophilie*hust*


----------



## Manniac (28. Juli 2008)

Ohrringe stechen soll weh tuen? 
Also ich weiß nicht was du für ein Weichei bist.
Ich meine bei unserem Friseur Laden gehen 6 Jährige Kinder rein, lassen sich ein Ohrloch stechen und gehen wieder raus, ohne großes weinen oder so.

Also wenn du meinst das tut weh bist du echt ein Weichei


----------



## Bentok (28. Juli 2008)

Ich selber trag auch seid über 10 Jahren nen Ohrring (nen kleinen rundenen Goldohrring) am linken ohr aber ich denke das ich mir bald noch 1 oder 2 auf dem selben ohr stechen lasse. Ansonsten eventuell diesen Wolfskopf von Cloud Strife aus FFVII:AC.

Der Spruch btw ist schwachsinnige die Seiten haben nix mit gayness zu tun. Auch auf beiden Seiten welche zu tragen ist np, aber es steht nicht jedem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber immerhin sollte jeder selbst wissen was er trägt.

LG
Bentok


----------



## Lurock (28. Juli 2008)

Kindgenuis, werd doch schwul, dann ist doch egal oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (28. Juli 2008)

Lol, hättest du wohl richtig gerne was?

close oder sowas bitte.


----------



## Lurock (28. Juli 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Lol, hättest du wohl richtig gerne was?


Klar, ich mach mich immer gerne über Schwuletten lustig.


----------



## Kindgenius (28. Juli 2008)

Na dann, mich trifft du nicht damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (29. Juli 2008)

schwul³


----------

